# My fish look bored



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

My fish seem to look bored. I had a Moonlight gourami that always bossed the tank around until I, despite her being my prize fish, gave her away. Since then the fish look fed up, like they have nothing to do. Is this normal for tropical fish? If so, can anyone recommend something to rid them of their black dog days? 

I am sure my water quality is fine. 

I do miss my gourami, she was such a beauty. Maybe I'm bored too.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Often fish are lethargic if they are kept at cooler temperatures than they need, however, too high temperatures speed up metabolism which shortens the fishes life - you need to get a happy medium.

You say you are sure your water wuality is fine; did you test the water recently? What were the parameters?


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

How old is the tank?

Back in the day I had a happy little 20G that the fish had a random spell, I took my water in and had it tested and it checked out ok... However, later on my fish totally got sick (I believe it was Ick) and died... SO check the parameters and keep an eye out for sickness.


----------



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi 

Nitrites zero, Nitrates trace, ph 6/7 20% water change each week.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

By them a toy. :wink: 

Get them another tank buddy. Or move their decorations around?

Variety is the spice of life you know. LOL


----------



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

I take it, Susan, by your wink you didn't really mean a toy. If you do, I don't know of any. I have recently moved things around, so I don't think it is that. Perhaps I shall have to watch and see.

Thank you all


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

No, I didn't really mean a toy. I would carefully watch though. BUT- maybe they aren't actually bored, but relieved and acting "normal" since the bossy gourami is gone!

In my community tank they just kind of swim around, sometimes in a group, sometimes not. The only ones who play are the zebra danios. They chase each other, but only them.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

The guys in my 55 were in a bit of a rut. 12 Harlequins, 8 Cherry Barbs, 8 Striped Loaches, 3 SAEs, and 2 Bristlenoses (and 4 invisible kuhlis that I have ceased to count). Since I will be upgrading them to a 75 this summer, I went out and got 3 Blue Gouramis (an Opaline, a Three Spot, and a Gold). Everybody really perked up and started being a lot more playful. I think it might have something to do with the gouramis acting sort of as dither fish for the rest, since they spend so much time near the surface.


----------



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks all,

I think I will watch and see, and think about adding some more fish to stir up the others. But which? :?


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Look for something that likes to swim around that can get along- I think the shark and the angels are going to make it tough. I'm no compatability expert...


----------



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

The angels and bala shark are doing okay at the moment, but the angels are still quite young so we'll have to see.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

From my limited experience I have found that the larger livebearers (platties and mollies) are compatable with almost anything and they're quite lively.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am sure they will appreciate some live feed! That could be a good toy for them.


----------



## me12 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think I will consider raising the teperature to see if that improves things. Perhaps they're just chilling out at the moment


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Second the live food!


----------

